# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم جنائي عن خيانة الأمانة: لا يكفي وجود وصل أمانة إذا كان ذلك مخالفا لحقيقة الواقع

## ناني

جريمة خيانة الأمانة، لا يصح إدانة متهم بجريمة خيانة الأمانة إلا إذا اقتنع 

القاضي بان تسلم المال بعقد من عقود الائتمان الواردة علي سبيل الحصر في 

المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات. تمسك المتهم بان العلاقة التي تربطه بالمدعية 

بالحقوق المدنية علاقة مدنية وليس مبناها الإيصال المقدمة. التفات الحكم 

المطعون فيه عن تحقيق هذا الدليل يعيبه بالقصور أساس ذلك.


المحكمة:
وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن علي الحكم المطعون فيه انه إذ دانه 

بجريمة خيانة الأمانة قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون، ذلك بان الطاعن 

تمسك بانتفاء ركن التسليم وان العلاقة التي تربطه بالمدعية 

بالحقوق المدنية علاقة مدنية مبناها عقد قسمة وان إيصال الأمانة 

المأخوذ عليه لا يمثل حقيقة الواقع وإنما كان بغرض إنهاء خلافات 

وقضايا منظورة أمام القضاء إلا أن المحكمة لم تعرض لهذا الدفاع 

ولم تعن بتمحيصه مما يعيب حكمها بما يستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه استند في قضائه بالإدانة إلي ما هو 

ثابت بالأوراق من أن المتهم تسلم المبلغ النقدي بموجب عقد من 

عقود الائتمان لتوصيلهم إلي المدعية بالحق المدني إلا انه اختلس 

المبلغ إضراراً بها بدليل تحريكها الدعوى بالطريق المباشر وعدم 

تقديم دليل يثبت رد المبلغ لها، لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا 

تصلح إدانة متهم بجريمة خيانة الأمانة إلا إذا إقتنع القاضي بأنه 

تسلم المال بعقد من عقود الإئتمان الواردة على سبيل الحصر في 

المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات، وكانت العبرة في القول بثبوت قيام 

عقد من هذه العقود في صدد توقيعات العقاب إنما هي بالواقع بحيث 

لا يصح تأثيم إنسان ولو بناء على إعترافه بلسانه أو بكتابتة متى 

كان ذلك مخالفاً للحقيقة، ولما كان مؤدى دفاع الطاعن – حسبما 

يبين من مراجعة محاضر جلسات المحاكمة وما ورد بمدونات الحكم 

المطعون فيه – أن العلاقة التي تربطه بالمدعية بالحقوق المدنية 

هي علاقة مدنية وليس مبناها الإيصال المقدم، وكان الدفاع على هذه 

الصورة يعد دفاعاً جوهرياً لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم في الدعوى 

بحيث إذا صح لتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى فإن المحكمة إذ لم 

تفطن لفحواه وتسقطه حقه وتعنى بتحقيقه بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيه 

فإن حكمها يكون معيباً بالقصور بما يوجه نقضه والإعادة . دون 

حاجة إلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن. 

محكمة النقض – الدائرة الجنائية – الطعن رقم 20027 لسنة 67 ق، جلسة 16/4/2007

----------

